

Product design at GitHub - kneath
http://warpspire.com/posts/product-design/

======
technomancy
> my two favorite questions to ask in an interview (or to people who don’t
> know they’re interviewing) are:

> [...] What feature do you think we messed up

Really? You'd think hearing people say "issues" over and over again would get
old. =)

Seriously though; good points in there.

------
JonnieCache
Nice insight into one of my favourite webapps.

I feel really good as a rails developer that I know what they're talking about
in the commit messages in those screenshots.

